# setup kid friendly - acer r11 chromebook



## h-francy (Dec 29, 2017)

6 year received a acer r11 chromebook. having a hard time setting it up so it's "kid friendly" 
I tried setting it up as a supervised profile but then I can't add apps! or maybe you can I just don't know how too! so I'm lost on what to do. So please let me know how to set up so my 6 year old can use it safely.
Thanks!!


----------

